# Rocket Type V and Niche Zero Setup



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Rocket Mozzafiato Type V and Niche Zero


ACME 190ml Cups


Homemade coffee storage box and single dosing jar holder


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Love the box, is it just open space or have you built compartments in for various things? Nice looking setup.


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks!

The box is just open inside and holds 2 or 3 bags of coffee. Normally they're half empty after filling the jars.

(sorry for late reply)


----------



## James_London (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks great! I am contemplating the same Rocket V/Niche Zero setup!


----------



## Espressoxx99x (Nov 12, 2020)

How are you finding the Rocket?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful set up. I would love to see how you made the lovely single dosing jar set!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice colour on those ACME cups 😎


----------



## BtotheR (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi Joseph - I have the same Rocket Mozzafiato - I love it even though the steam guage has been steaming up which is a little disappointing (and will cost me over 50 quid to replace a very plasticy part 😮 ) Just wanted to know how you have found it with grind adjustments, I find mine to be very sensitive and needs to be slightly different for my single and double portas (maybe this is the same for all??). With the find though I get it done at the shop and if they get the grind dial slightly wrong I have a bag of coffee that doesn't express well. Be interested to see how you have found it.

Its makes amazing coffee when I get it right and looks superb in any kitchen.

Also keen to see how you made the single dose jar set and where the jars came from that are the right size?

Chur!


----------



## BobbyAxelrod (Jan 12, 2021)

Beautiful setup! 😀 Really cool single dose jars 👍


----------



## LukeC (Jan 9, 2021)

BtotheR said:


> Also keen to see how you made the single dose jar set and where the jars came from that are the right size?


 I'm also curious about this?


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey @BtotheR and @LukeC,

Sorry for such a late reply!

The jars are approx 40mm diameter and 65mm to the neck of the jar (although they taper in slightly at the top). The volume is 55ml to the neck of the jar so anything like that should be big enough to hold a dose of beans without being too big. I happened to come across them in TK Maxx, so unfortunately won't be able to give you a link.

However there are plenty here on Amazon which look like they would work perfectly: https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=60ml+glass+jars&ref=nb_sb_noss Some even have reviews that mention using the jars for single dose espresso!

As for the holder, I do some occasional woodworking and already had the tools necessary to cut the oak and drill the holes. I used a forstner bit to drill the holes as it leaves the bottom of the holes flat, however the power and torque required means you can't get away with a hand drill. Any pillar drill / drill press will probably do the trick. It's a shame that there isn't someone selling these premade for a reasonable price!

Hope some of this helps,

Joe


----------

